# Abweichende Bild-Ton-Asynchronität bei VirutalDub - Video8 Digitalisierung



## MasterVideo (11. November 2013)

Hallo,
meine Video 8 Aufnahmen in einer großen Anzahl sollen digitalisert werden.

Folgende Hardware verwende ich zur Digitalisierung:

Abspielgerät: Camcorder Sony CCD-TR 350 E / Terratec Grabster AV 350
Sony Notebook i5-2410M CPU @ 2,30 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Virtual Dub und UT Video Codec

Die Digitalisierung mit Virtual Dub hatte ohne Probleme funktioniert und ohne dropped Frames.
Mit der unkomprimierten Videoqualität bin ich auf den ersten Blick auch ganz zufrieden.
Allerdings habe ich eine starke Abweichung der Bild-Ton-Asynchronität, welche mir auch die File Information von VirtualDub bestätigt wurde.
Ich habe anbei die File Information von zwei Testaufnahmen als Screenshot hochgeladen:
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php...1384116011.jpg
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php...1384116033.jpg

Meine Fragen:
1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bild-Ton-Asynchronität zu vermeiden?
2. Mit was bearbeite ich dann am besten meine unkomprimierten Videoaufnahmen? (bissel schneiden und ein Menu einfügen)

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus für eure Unterstützung.


----------

